# LPG and Eurotunnel help needed



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I know from the Eurotunnel web site that the limit for MH LPG tanks is 50KG (more than one tank) and 99ltrs.

What I am trying to find out (and so far no reply from Eurotunnel) is this:-

I have two tanks with a combined total of 120ltrs. Would I be allowed on the train if these tanks were only half full - say 60 ltrs?

Or do they enforce the rule and say its the capacity that is the rule and not necessarily the volume you have on board?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The relevant Eurotunnel regulation wording is:

_In the case of several fixed containers the quantity of gas is limited to 50kg (or approximately 99 liters) on the whole with a maximum filling rate of 80% per container (or approximately 79 liters)._

See this page for details:
http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcTravel/ukpLPG

My interpretation would be that you are OK if you carry no more than 50kg total without exceeding the 80% filling limit in either tank. You must also have a gauge fitted for their staff to verify the fill rate, no gauge - no travel.

To say the wording is unclear would be an understatement and my experience is that most of the staff who check your gas wouldn't know a fixed gas tank from a waste water tank. On our last outward trip the girl just asked if we'd turned off the gas, she didn't even look in the locker. :roll: Doesn't inspire confidence in their safety procedures does it?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

They will not allow LPG powered vehicles on the tunnel, but if your two tanks are within their limits you should be ok. IE they do not power your van motorwise.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

gaspode said:


> The relevant Eurotunnel regulation wording is:
> 
> _In the case of several fixed containers the quantity of gas is limited to 50kg (or approximately 99 liters) on the whole with a maximum filling rate of 80% per container (or approximately 79 liters)._
> 
> ...


Thanks Gaspode,

I may be a bit thick here so please go along with me - what do they mean by "filling rate"?
Are they referring to the maximum it will hold - i.e. 80% of the volume before cutting off or is it the rate at which it goes into the tank. Though for the life of me I can't see how they would be able to check that at a check in point


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*LPG*

Hi

We have done the chunnel several times. No one has every asked me any question about the gas other than 'is it turned off'. Don't be worried about it. Just remember you have to be at the end of the train so that the fire brigade know where all the lpg vehicles are going to be.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> what do they mean by "filling rate"?


Indeed, what do they mean? I suspect only they can give you a definitive answer - if they know themselves that is............ :roll:

I think they mean the maximum filling capacity (ie: 80% of the gross tank volume) but who knows, you can bet your bottom dollar that the person checking the van won't have a clue.


----------

